# PC schließt alle Spiele



## jele9997 (15. Januar 2018)

*PC schließt alle Spiele*

Hallo,
seit einigen Tagen schließt mein PC alle Spiele, auch solche, die vorher problemlos liefen. Begonnen hat dieses Problem mit der Installation von F1 2017, das Spiel ist nach ca. 10 Minuten abgestürzt mit dem Bluescreen "MEMORY_MANAGEMENT". Seitdem ist dieser Bluescreen nicht einmal wieder erschienen, allerdings schließt der PC nun alle Spiele. Er scheint überbelastet, da er bei Spielen laut wird und ich irgendwann einfach auf dem Desktop lande. 
Was ich bereits probiert habe:
- Grafiktreiber neu installiert
- Grafikkarte untertaktet
- Spiel neu installiert (F1 2017)
- Speicherdiagnose von Windows -> keine Fehler
- Verschiedene Benchmark-Programme -> keine Fehler
- Temperaturen von CPU und Grafikkarte überprüft -> alles im Rahmen

Ich habe keine Ahnung, was das für ein Problem ist. Zuletzt hatte ich auch Windows Updates, vielleicht hängt es auch damit zusammen? Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!

Meine Daten:
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-3570K 
Mainboard: MSI B75-E33 (MS- 780
RAM: 16GB
GraKa: Zotac GTX 1060 6 GB
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 400W

Grüße, 
jele9997


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2018)

Theoretisch kann es mit einem Update zusammenhängen. Sind denn alle Deine Treiber auch aktuell? Ebenso mal prüfen: Virenscanner/Firewall abschalten.

Und lass mal HD Tune oder so mit einem intensiven Errorscan die Festplatte testen, FALLS die Games auf einer Festplatte sind und nicht auf einer SSD.


----------



## jele9997 (17. Januar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Theoretisch kann es mit einem Update zusammenhängen. Sind denn alle Deine Treiber auch aktuell? Ebenso mal prüfen: Virenscanner/Firewall abschalten.
> 
> Und lass mal HD Tune oder so mit einem intensiven Errorscan die Festplatte testen, FALLS die Games auf einer Festplatte sind und nicht auf einer SSD.



Okay, danke Herbboy erstmal für deine Vorschläge! Werde ich morgen mal testen.
Allerdings habe ich schon einen Verdächtigen, und zwar die Grafikkarte. Denn als ich probeweise meine alte Karte, die Nvidia GT 630, eingebaut habe, stürzte nichts ab. Natürlich konnte man nicht wirklich spielen, weil die Spiele eine bessere GraKa brauchen, aber sie liefen zumindest (in schlechter Qualität) ohne Absturz. Kann ich deshalb schon davon ausgehen, dass irgendetwas mit meiner GTX 1060 nicht stimmt? Ich freue mich über jegliche Hilfe!


----------



## MichaelG (17. Januar 2018)

Kann durchaus sein, daß die Grafikkarte zufällig gerade defekt gegangen ist.

Daß die Spiele mit der alten Karte laufen verstärkt das Indiz.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2018)

jele9997 schrieb:


> Okay, danke Herbboy erstmal für deine Vorschläge! Werde ich morgen mal testen.
> Allerdings habe ich schon einen Verdächtigen, und zwar die Grafikkarte. Denn als ich probeweise meine alte Karte, die Nvidia GT 630, eingebaut habe, stürzte nichts ab. Natürlich konnte man nicht wirklich spielen, weil die Spiele eine bessere GraKa brauchen, aber sie liefen zumindest (in schlechter Qualität) ohne Absturz. Kann ich deshalb schon davon ausgehen, dass irgendetwas mit meiner GTX 1060 nicht stimmt? Ich freue mich über jegliche Hilfe!


  Vielleicht macht auch das Netzteil nicht mehr, das wäre auch denkbar. An sich ist es stark genug, aber vlt. stimmt da was nicht mehr, oder aber es gibt zu hohe kurze Leistungsspitzen, vor allem falls CPU und/oder Graka übertaktet sind.

Evlt. auch mal probiere, ob du die Laufwerke an andere Stecker anschließt - VIELLEICHT sind die zufällig mit an der "Leitung" dran, die schon vom Rest zu sehr belastet wird.


----------



## jele9997 (18. Januar 2018)

Okay, hier melde ich mich wieder nach einigen Tests. 
Windows Updates und alle Treiber sind aktuell, vielleicht kommen ja demnächst noch Performance Updates für Windows, auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass das Problem damit zusammenhängt.
Auch die Deaktivierung von Windows Defender hat nicht geholfen.
Den Errorscan von HD Tune habe ich eben gestartet, der braucht wohl ca. 2 Stunden. Melde mich, wenn das durchgelaufen ist.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Vielleicht macht auch das Netzteil nicht mehr, das wäre auch denkbar. An sich ist es stark genug, aber vlt. stimmt da was nicht mehr, oder aber es gibt zu hohe kurze Leistungsspitzen, vor allem falls CPU und/oder Graka übertaktet sind.
> 
> Evlt. auch mal probiere, ob du die Laufwerke an andere Stecker anschließt - VIELLEICHT sind die zufällig mit an der "Leitung" dran, die schon vom Rest zu sehr belastet wird.



Was sowohl die Grafikkarte als auch das Netzteil angeht: Die sind beide neu gekauft im Dezember 2017, deshalb wundert mich das ja so! Übertaktet ist jedenfalls nichts und auch die Laufwerke sind über ein eigenes Kabel an das Netzteil angeschlossen, allerdings könnte etwas anderes Schuld sein. Und zwar habe ich meine Zweitwohnung, wo der PC auch steht, über Weihnachten und Neujahr 2 Wochen verlassen. Als ich Sonntag, den 07.01. wieder kam, habe ich das Licht und den Strom für Fernseher und PC wieder angeschaltet, und beim PC-Strom kam plötzlich ein Stromausfall, sprich der Schutzschalter der Wohnung ist rausgeflogen. Habe ihn wieder rein gemacht, aber seitdem sind diese Probleme mit den PC-Spielen aufgetreten. Vor Weihnachten lief alles noch problemlos. Ich hatte es erst ausgeschlossen, aber kann es sein, dass die Abstürze damit zusammenhängen, wenn ihr schon die Grafikkarte oder das Netzteil verdächtigt? Vielleicht ist bei dem Stromausfall irgendetwas kaputt gegangen...

Entschuldigt meine Unbeholfenheit, was diese Thematik angeht, leider habe ich mich nie viel damit beschäftigt. Deshalb hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe!


----------



## MichaelG (18. Januar 2018)

Eine kalte Lötstelle oder Defekt kann auch eine neue Karte treffen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2018)

jele9997 schrieb:


> Okay, hier melde ich mich wieder nach einigen Tests.
> Windows Updates und alle Treiber sind aktuell, vielleicht kommen ja demnächst noch Performance Updates für Windows, auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass das Problem damit zusammenhängt.
> Auch die Deaktivierung von Windows Defender hat nicht geholfen.
> Den Errorscan von HD Tune habe ich eben gestartet, der braucht wohl ca. 2 Stunden. Melde mich, wenn das durchgelaufen ist.
> ...


 das ist natürlich auch möglich - leider alles sehr schwer zu beurteilen. Vlt. Sicherung raus WEGEN PC, vlt. aber auch Sicherung raus wegen was anderem und dann Problem am PC... vlt ist der Strom im Haus auch nicht zu 100% stabil?

Beim plötzlichen Einschalten des PCs zB über eine Steckerleiste kann auch mal was hopps gehen. An sich sollte man lieber keine abschaltbare Leiste für den PC nehmen, die modernen Netzteile brauchen auch kaum Strom, wenn der PC "aus" ist.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Januar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Beim plötzlichen Einschalten des PCs zB über eine Steckerleiste kann auch mal was hopps gehen. An sich sollte man lieber keine abschaltbare Leiste für den PC nehmen, die modernen Netzteile brauchen auch kaum Strom, wenn der PC "aus" ist.



Ich habe schon zwei Router geschrottet, als ich den Strom wieder einschaltete, nachdem ich im Urlaub war, Elektronik mag das teilweise leider gar nicht so plötzlich wieder Saft zu kriegen. 
Steckerleiste benutze ich am PC auch schon seit Jahren nicht mehr, das sorgt bloß dafür, dass die BIOS Batterie auf dem Board nach ein paar Jahren ausgetauscht werden muss und genau bei so einem Batteriewechsel habe ich meinen alten Rechner geschrottet, da gab es beim Einsetzen plötzlich einen Funken und das war es dann.


----------



## MrFob (18. Januar 2018)

Huch, was habt ihr denn alle fuer Steckdosen? Ich habe alle meine fest PCs (zur Zeit 4 Stueck) an Steckerleisten, die ich fast taeglich ab- und anschalte. Ich mach das seit ueber 20 Jahren so und mir ist da noch nie was passiert.

Gut, wie viel Strom man damit jetzt wirklich spart sei mal dahingestellt aber als Gefahr fuer fuer die Elektronik habe ich das noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Huch, was habt ihr denn alle fuer Steckdosen? Ich habe alle meine fest PCs (zur Zeit 4 Stueck) an Steckerleisten, die ich fast taeglich ab- und anschalte. Ich mach das seit ueber 20 Jahren so und mir ist da noch nie was passiert.


 klar, aber es KANN halt passieren. Die Einzelfälle trifft man dann alle Jubeljahre mal zB in nem Forum


----------



## jele9997 (18. Januar 2018)

Oh oh, das klingt ja nicht gut, was ihr hier schreibt...
Zunächst einmal zu HD Tune: Der Test ergab keine Fehler bei der Festplatte.



Herbboy schrieb:


> das ist natürlich auch möglich - leider alles sehr schwer zu beurteilen. Vlt. Sicherung raus WEGEN PC, vlt. aber auch Sicherung raus wegen was anderem und dann Problem am PC... vlt ist der Strom im Haus auch nicht zu 100% stabil?
> 
> Beim plötzlichen Einschalten des PCs zB über eine Steckerleiste kann auch mal was hopps gehen. An sich sollte man lieber keine abschaltbare Leiste für den PC nehmen, die modernen Netzteile brauchen auch kaum Strom, wenn der PC "aus" ist.



Genau so war es, Steckerleiste wieder angestellt und schon war alles aus. Leider kannte ich dieses Risiko vorher nicht.
Ist es denn realistisch, das bei so einem Ausfall nur die Grafikkarte was abbekommt? Weil mit der alten liefen die Spiele dann ja wieder. Allerdings mit lautem PC, was vorher nicht der Fall war.

Ich schätze mal, dann bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig, als zumindest eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen...
Habe ich das für die Zukunft dann richtig verstanden, dass die Steckerleiste immer anbleiben sollte? Denn komplett weg kann die eigentlich nicht, dafür fehlt es mir an Steckdosen.


----------



## jele9997 (18. Januar 2018)

Habe gerade folgenden Beitrag gefunden:
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1123930

Da sind ja viele der Meinung, dass be quiet! Netzteile (wie meines) so etwas auslösen können. Vielleicht sollte ich zunächst ein anderes Netzteil testen, bevor ich an die Grafikkarte gehe...


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2018)

jele9997 schrieb:


> Da sind ja viele der Meinung, dass be quiet! Netzteile (wie meines) so etwas auslösen können. Vielleicht sollte ich zunächst ein anderes Netzteil testen, bevor ich an die Grafikkarte gehe...


 be quiet haben halt viele, daher findest du auch was zu be quiet. zudem ist das 5 Jahre her - auch bq hatte MAL eine Reihe, die sich als fehleranfällig entpuppte. Die aktuellen sind aber top, da musst du schon mit Pech ein defektes erwischen, damit du deswegen Probleme bekommst.

Und welches Teil vtl. was abbekommen hat, kann man schwer sagen. Es kann auch das Netzteil sein, was einen Schaden bekommen hat - FALLS es überhaupt einen gibt. nachher liegt es an der Steckerleiste, oder irgendwo anders im Haus.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Januar 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Huch, was habt ihr denn alle fuer Steckdosen? Ich habe alle meine fest PCs (zur Zeit 4 Stueck) an Steckerleisten, die ich fast taeglich ab- und anschalte. Ich mach das seit ueber 20 Jahren so und mir ist da noch nie was passiert.
> 
> Gut, wie viel Strom man damit jetzt wirklich spart sei mal dahingestellt aber als Gefahr fuer fuer die Elektronik habe ich das noch nie gesehen.



Außerdem ist Standby gefährlich (Brandgefahr). Ich kann schon gar nicht mehr die Schadenfälle zählen, die wir bearbeitet haben wo Standby die Ursache war. Darunter auch Brände mit Todesfällen. 

Mit meiner Steckerleiste hatte ich bislang 0 Probleme (außer daß ich diese halt eben nach 8 Jahren mal ausgetauscht habe (die Leiste selber). Ansonsten ?


----------



## MrFob (19. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Außerdem ist Standby gefährlich (Brandgefahr). Ich kann schon gar nicht mehr die Schadenfälle zählen, die wir bearbeitet haben wo Standby die Ursache war. Darunter auch Brände mit Todesfällen.
> 
> Mit meiner Steckerleiste hatte ich bislang 0 Probleme (außer daß ich diese halt eben nach 8 Jahren mal ausgetauscht habe (die Leiste selber). Ansonsten ?



Wer auf Nummer Sicher gehen will oder in seiner Gegend oefter mal Probleme mit Spikes hat sollte sich halt ne Leiste mit surge protector zulegen. Dann duerfte da eigentlich nichts passieren.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Außerdem ist Standby gefährlich (Brandgefahr). Ich kann schon gar nicht mehr die Schadenfälle zählen, die wir bearbeitet haben wo Standby die Ursache war.


 logisch, ihr bekommt ja dann die ganzen Fälle, in denen es mal brennt. Da kommt es Dir dann extrem viel vor, auch wenn es RELATIV gesehen vlt nur ganz ganz ganz selten passiert. Und ich denke, dass es eher die "schlechten" oder sehr alten Geräte sind, die dann auch mal einen Brand verursachen, und nicht unbedingt ein moderner PC.  ^^ 

Es ist halt eine MÖGLICHE Ursache, dass irgendwas durch den plötzlichen Strom passiert ist, auch wenn natürlich eigentlich mind. 1x "plötzlich Strom" ja normal ist, nämlich wenn man den PC erstmals anschließt.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Januar 2018)

Das Alter spielt dabei kaum/keine Rolle. Da waren schon mal Geräte dabei die noch in der Garantiephase waren (1-2 Jahre). Das einzige was sich (etwas) abzeichnet ist, daß Highend-Geräte von dem Phänomen wohl deutlich weniger betroffen sind. 90% der bisherigen Fälle die wir hatten betrafen Geräte der Low Budget Schiene bis zur "unteren Mittelklasse". Aber die typischen Mediongeräte oder vergleichbare Level sind bei diesen Bränden oft vertreten. Oder Geräte wie Petra, Severin... Was natürlich das Bild verfälscht ist, daß natürlich viel mehr Leute Medion und Co. kaufen statt Bang&Olufsen und Co.

Petra-Eierkocher z.B. hatten eine Zeit lang massive Probleme mit der Abschaltautomatik. Da sind die Geräte reihenweise abgefackelt. Wegen einem Konstruktionsfehler (Kondensator direkt in Gehäusenähe. Der hatte sich massiv aufgeheizt und den Brand ausgelöst.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das Alter spielt dabei kaum/keine Rolle. Da waren schon mal Geräte dabei die noch in der Garantiephase waren (1-2 Jahre). Das einzige was sich (etwas) abzeichnet ist, daß Highend-Geräte von dem Phänomen wohl deutlich weniger betroffen sind. 90% der bisherigen Fälle die wir hatten betrafen Geräte der Low Budget Schiene bis zur "unteren Mittelklasse".


 das glaub ich gern. Natürlich müsste man auch wissen, wie viel Prozent der Haushalte, die bei euch versichert sind, solche Geräte haben. Wenn 90% so ein Gerät haben, wäre es sogar erstaunlich, dass in "nur" 90% der Fälle ein Billigheimer schuld ist. Haben nur 10% so ein Gerät, wäre es erschreckend, wenn die dann 90% der Fälle verursachen.



> Aber die typischen Mediongeräte oder vergleichbare Level sind bei diesen Bränden oft vertreten. Oder Geräte wie Petra, Severin... Was natürlich das Bild verfälscht ist, daß natürlich viel mehr Leute Medion und Co. kaufen statt Bang&Olufsen und Co.


 die meisten holen vermutlich die Mittelklasse, also Siemens, Bosch, AEG für die Küche und Samsung, Sony, LG usw. für "Unterhaltung" 



> Petra-Eierkocher z.B. hatten eine Zeit lang massive Probleme mit der Abschaltautomatik. Da sind die Geräte reihenweise abgefackelt. Wegen einem Konstruktionsfehler (Kondensator direkt in Gehäusenähe. Der hatte sich massiv aufgeheizt und den Brand ausgelöst.


 ok, solche Geräte packen die meisten aber eh weg, wenn sie es nicht mehr brauchen, bzw. wer nen Eierkocher einschaltet und vergisst, so dass die Abschaltautomatik greifen müsste, und dann noch so lange weg ist, dass es sogar richtig brennt, also: das ist dann auch wenig selber schuld, auch wenn es rechtlich sicher trotzdem ein Fall ist, denn die Versicherung zahlt. Aber es gibt natürlich auch so was wie Fahrlässigkeit oder Bedienfehler, durch die ein Brand zumindest begünstigt wird. zB kann es gut sein, dass manch ein "Standby"-Brand auch entsteht, weil jemand seine Billig-Anlage stundenlang laufen lässt, dann abschaltet und schlafen geht - und die Anlage steht in einem Schrank mit maximal 0,5cm Luft zu den Seiten... 

Was man nicht absteckt sind (neben natürlich einem Kühl/Gefrierschrank) TV-Geräte, Hifi-Anlage, PC, Telefon, Kaffeemaschine...


----------



## MichaelG (19. Januar 2018)

Der Eierkocher hat mal eben nach 15 Minuten! angefangen zu brennen. Mal als Beispiel man kocht sich ein Ei, geht raus weil die Tür geklingelt hat, verquatscht sich an der Tür mit dem Nachbarn, währenddessen es in der Küche anfängt zu brennen.

Ich würde auch mal behaupten (nach bisherigen Schätzungen), daß 60-70 % der Kunden eher Mittelklassegeräte haben, vielleicht 20-30 % ausschließlich "Unterklassegeräte" haben und irgendwo im Bereich von unter 10% sich die Kunden mit den Highend-Geräte versammeln. Bzw. ist das mit den Geräten oft gemischt. Es gibt Haushalte wo es 1-2 Highendgeräte gibt und der Rest "verteilt" sich von Unter- bis Mittelklasse. Manche haben nur Unterklasse, manche Unter- und Mittelklasse. Ganz wenige sind durchweg nur mit Highend ausgestattet. Ich habe z.B. bei mir auch eine Mischung von Mittelklasse, 1-2 Oberklassegeräte. Ich habe aber auch mal das eine oder andere "Billiggerät". Ich werde mir z.B. am Donnerstag auch von Medion den Schallplattendigitalisierer für 39,95 EUR kaufen. 

Wir hatten mal einen Schadenfall bei einem Rechtsanwalt, der ausschließlich nur das beste an Einrichtungen und Technik hatte. Küche war von Poggenpohl (mal eben 80.000 EUR). Die Stereoanlage (T&A) allein kostete mal eben 200.000 EUR. Sein Macbook Pro war auch nicht die Einsteigerversion sondern das beste was man für Geld bei Apple kaufen kann. Dann hatte er auch noch einen Mac Pro, der mal eben auch so teuer ist wie ein Neuwagen (VW Golf und damit meine ich keinen 80 PS Trendline). Aber wie gesagt diese Art von Kunden sind sehr sehr sehr selten.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Der Eierkocher hat mal eben nach 15 Minuten! angefangen zu brennen. Mal als Beispiel man kocht sich ein Ei, geht raus weil die Tür geklingelt hat, verquatscht sich an der Tür mit dem Nachbarn, währenddessen es in der Küche anfängt zu brennen.


 naja, da kann Dir aber auch ein Spiegelei in der Pfanne abfackeln...  Unaufmerksamkeit, zumal ein Eierkocher ja auch noch laut rumtönt, wenn er fertig ist. Und mit dem Thema hat das ja eh nix zu tun: es ging ja um Standby bzw. Gerät und somit das "Netzteil" am Strom lassen.



> Ich würde auch mal behaupten (nach bisherigen Schätzungen)


 behaupten? Schätzungen? Worauf basierend? Durch Statistiken Deines Arbeitgebers, oder aus Deiner Beobachtung? Bei letzterem: Du bist doch Gutachter, oder? Dann kennst Du doch nur DIE Fälle, in denen es einen Schaden gab. Du kennst doch aber nicht die Ausstattung aller bei euch Versicherten, sondern nur die, die einen Schaden hatten, der zudem auch so schwer war, dass ein Gutachter nötig ist UND den Schaden dann auch meldeten  ^^  Nichts für ungut, aber da musst du selber einsehen, dass es eben nur eine Beobachtung ist, auf deren Basis man wirklich nicht auf die Gesamtheit schließen kann.      Natürlich kann es aber sein, dass die Relationen zutreffen - aber es kann auch ganz anders aussehen.



> Wir hatten mal einen Schadenfall bei einem Rechtsanwalt, der ausschließlich nur das beste an Einrichtungen und Technik hatte. Küche war von Poggenpohl (mal eben 80.000 EUR). Die Stereoanlage (T&A) allein kostete mal eben 200.000 EUR. Sein Macbook Pro war auch nicht die Einsteigerversion sondern das beste was man für Geld bei Apple kaufen kann. Dann hatte er auch noch einen Mac Pro, der mal eben auch so teuer ist wie ein Neuwagen (VW Golf und damit meine ich keinen 80 PS Trendline). Aber wie gesagt diese Art von Kunden sind sehr sehr sehr selten.


 Logisch, denn kaum jemand ÜBERHAUPT verdient so viel, dass er sich so was leisten könnte    Du wirst auch nur nur wenige Berichte über Pannen von Lamborghinis finden - von VW Golfs aber massenhaft welche. Trotzdem kann es sein, dass ein Lamborghini "pro 1000 Fahrzeuge" gleichviele oder vlt sogar mehr Pannen hat.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Januar 2018)

https://www.nwzonline.de/blaulicht/...gger-gegen-lamborghini_a_30,0,2723519605.html


----------



## jele9997 (22. Januar 2018)

So, jetzt melde ich mich erst wieder, am Wochenende hatte ich leider keine Zeit.
Ich danke erstmal allen, die hier geantwortet haben und mein Problem zumindest eingrenzen konnten.



Herbboy schrieb:


> be quiet haben halt viele, daher findest du auch was zu be quiet. zudem ist das 5 Jahre her - auch bq hatte MAL eine Reihe, die sich als fehleranfällig entpuppte. Die aktuellen sind aber top, da musst du schon mit Pech ein defektes erwischen, damit du deswegen Probleme bekommst.
> 
> Und welches Teil vtl. was abbekommen hat, kann man schwer sagen. Es kann auch das Netzteil sein, was einen Schaden bekommen hat - FALLS es überhaupt einen gibt. nachher liegt es an der Steckerleiste, oder irgendwo anders im Haus.



Ich werde mal eine andere Steckerleiste ausprobieren und ansonsten das Netzteil oder, wenn es sein muss, weitere Teile wie die Grafikkarte austauschen. 
Ein Update zu diesem Beitrag wird von mir wahrscheinlich erst wieder kommen, wenn das Problem beseitigt ist und etwas "Probezeit" vergangen ist.


----------

